# Sinumerik 810 Konvertierung %PCP nach S5



## ksb (14 September 2008)

Hallo,

kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit eine vorhandene Sinumerik 810 "%PCP"-Datei in eine ".S5D"-Datei zu übersetzen ?

Vielen Dank für das Lesen....

Gruss KSB


----------



## HaDi (14 September 2008)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die PCP-Datei mehr oder weniger ein Speicherabzug des PLC-Speichers ist. Mit der MC5-Codetabelle der 810PLC könnte man vermutlich einen Konverter basteln, geben tut es einen solchen meines Wissens nicht.
Man könnte ja auch die Datei in eine 810 einspielen und dann mit Step5 einen Abzug machen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## ksb (14 September 2008)

Hallo HaDi,

vielen Dank für Deine superschnelle Antwort - ich hätte mehr zur Erläuterung schreiben sollen.

Ich erhielt die Anfrage, bei einer bestehenden Altanlage (nicht von mir und auch ein paar km weit weg) eine Fehlersuche und ggf. auch Modifikation vorzunehmen. Bevor ich dies zusage, möchte ich wissen, worauf ich mich da einlasse.

Ja, "%PCP" ist ein "Speicherabzug", der im Urlöschmodus ausgegeben und wieder eingelesen werden kann - eine vollständige Codetabelle für die 135WD habe ich bisher nicht gefunden

Man könnte das "S5-Programm" direkt aus der Steuerung lesen, jedoch muss dafür vor Ort "Hand angelegt" werden, denn eine Sinumerik 810 habe ich nicht hier.

Gruss KSB


----------



## HaDi (14 September 2008)

Dann stell die Datei mal hier rein und sag mal genauer, was das für eine 810 ist (GA1/2/3, SW-Stand), vielleicht kann man dir ja helfen. Auf ein oder zwei 810er hätte ich (ab morgen wieder) schon Zugriff.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## ksb (14 September 2008)

Hallo HaDi,

vermutlich eine "GA3", den SW-Stand habe ich leider nicht (nur die Daten).

Wäre super, wenn Du mir helfen könntest......

Viele Grüsse

KSB

PS: Ups - wo ist denn die angehangene Datei geblieben ? Ach so - als "Zip" geht es.....


----------



## HaDi (15 September 2008)

So, hier kommt das Ergebnis meiner Bemühungen...

Grüße von HaDi

P.S.: Die Symbolik passt natürlich nicht so ganz, musst du noch anpassen.


----------



## ksb (15 September 2008)

Hallo Hadi,

super - vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe ! Wie kann ich das wieder gut machen ?

Viele Grüsse

KSB


----------



## HaDi (15 September 2008)

Erzähl´s einfach nicht weiter, ich hab eigentlich genug zu tun.
Falls dein Gewissen sich überhaupt nicht beruhigen lässt, dann schau mal hier rein .

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## frank11 (20 Oktober 2010)

Witam serdecznie .Posiadam sinumerika 810 T i mam problem z tą maszyną czy mógłby Pan plik %PCP zamienić na plik .S5D zrozumiały dla Step5


----------



## frank11 (20 Oktober 2010)

Hallo.  Ich SINUMERIK 810 T und ich habe ein Problem mit dieser Maschine können  Sie ersetzen die PCP% auf Datei. S5D Step5 verstehen


----------



## HaDi (24 Oktober 2010)

Falls das noch aktuell ist: Stell die PCP-Datei mal hier rein, ich könnt es mir morgen mal ansehen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## frank11 (25 Oktober 2010)

Dieser Fall ist immer noch gültig. Hier ist die Datei.


----------



## frank11 (25 Oktober 2010)

*Anhang*

Dieser Fall ist immer noch gültig. Hier ist die Datei.


----------



## HaDi (25 Oktober 2010)

Also, die Datei kann ich dir nicht konvertieren, sie ist von einer 810GA1 und sowas hab ich nicht mehr.
Die GA1 hat eine etwas "verkrüppelte" S5, da gibt es nur einen Baustein für zyklische Bearbeitung und das ist bei dir der FB1.
Was ist denn eigentlich dein Problem?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## frank11 (25 Oktober 2010)

Die  Maschine zeigt Fehler 6007, wenn das Programm die automatische drehen  Alle Sensoren in der Maschine ist OK und die Maschine hat, um Elemente  im Auto zur Arbeit, und doch zeigt diese Fehler, diese Maschine ist  Hempel cn15 Ich habe keine Unterlagen, und ich würde gerne wissen, was  erzeugt diesen Fehler .


----------



## HaDi (25 Oktober 2010)

Der PLC-Alarm 6007 wird mit M100.7 angestoßen (Handbuch).
Gibt es keinen Programmausdruck?
Kommst du mit Step5 online?

Grüße von HaDi

[edit]
Das entscheidende Netzwerk ist anscheinend:

```
UN E 10.3
UN E 25.7
U M 3.7
U M 5.7
S M 100.7
```
[/edit]
Vielleicht hilft´s dir ja ...


----------



## frank11 (25 Oktober 2010)

Von  dem, was ich kann nicht auf diese Version Step5 online in Verbindung zu  treten, so dass Sie zu analysieren, was passiert haben. Die Fehlermeldung erscheint nach der Eingabe des Aktivierungs-Funktion des M50-Feeds des Werkstücks. Ein Detail der Schale selbst ist ok. Kannst  du mein Wurf gesamte Programm in der Lage sein würde, wie diese  Maschine funktioniert analysieren und zu beheben, was in ihm zerbrochen.Słuchaj
Zapis fonetyczny


----------



## gravieren (30 Oktober 2010)

Hi

Diese %PCP läußt sich NICHT einlesen.


(Natürlich vom Inbetriebnahmemodus aus)


Die Kopfkennung blinkt nur kurz.

Auch bei der Kopfkennung habe ich schon testweise die leerzeichen entfernt.




Gruß  Karl


----------



## HaDi (30 Oktober 2010)

gravieren schrieb:


> Diese %PCP läußt sich NICHT einlesen.


Ich denke doch, Karl, aber nur in eine 810M/T *GA1* (#14).
Alternativ kann er sich ja eine MC5-Codetabelle nehmen und den Baustein (rück)übersetzen (Dem QM z.B. würd ich zutrauen, dass er den Baustein runterliest so wie ich die Tageszeitung), so habe ich ja auch die 5 Zeilen ermittelt, die die Fehlermeldung 6007 anstoßen(#16). 
Er hat dann noch erwähnt, dass der Fehler in Zusammenhang mit M50 auftritt (#17), dafür müsste man aber die TEA2-Daten haben, weil ja dort die Zuordnung zwischen M-Funktionen und Merkern gemacht wird.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## gravieren (30 Oktober 2010)

Hi HaDi



HaDi schrieb:


> Ich denke doch, Karl, aber nur in eine 810M/T *GA1* (#14).
> Alternativ kann er sich ja eine MC5-Codetabelle nehmen und den Baustein (rück)übersetzen (Dem QM z.B. würd ich zutrauen, dass er den Baustein runterliest so wie ich die Tageszeitung), so habe ich ja auch die 5 Zeilen ermittelt, die die Fehlermeldung 6007 anstoßen(#16).
> Er hat dann noch erwähnt, dass der Fehler in Zusammenhang mit M50 auftritt (#17), dafür müsste man aber die TEA2-Daten haben, weil ja dort die Zuordnung zwischen M-Funktionen und Merkern gemacht wird.




Habe vergessen, dass es eigentlich ein neues Thema ist.  
Die Datei, die ich als Anhang begelegt habe ist NEU.
(Hat mit dem, was einige Zeilen oberhalb steht NICHTS zu tun)

Auf der Maschine läßt sich die Datei NICHT mehr einlesen.
Die TEA1, TEA2 . . .   lassen sich problemlos einlesen.

Was könnte das sein  ?


----------



## HaDi (30 Oktober 2010)

Hast du nach dem Einlesen von TEA1 und TEA2 auch die PLC noch mal gelöscht?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## gravieren (30 Oktober 2010)

Hi


HaDi schrieb:


> Hast du nach dem Einlesen von TEA1 und TEA2 auch die PLC noch mal gelöscht?



TEA1, TEA2 einlesen.

AWS-Formatieren
PLC-Urlöschen
Merker urlöschen

PCP einlesen 
PCA einlesen


Hast du eine kurzanleitung noch dafür  ?

Möglicherweise habe ich eine andere Reihenfolge falsch gemacht ?

(Ist halt schon lange her mit der 810M)


----------



## HaDi (30 Oktober 2010)

Ich mache das so (ohne Gewähr, nur so aus dem Kopf):


> Urlöschmode
> - NC-MD löschen
> - NC-MD laden (Standard)
> - PLC-MD löschen
> ...


Deine PCP-Datei sieht auf den ersten Blick ganz vernünftig aus.
Ich habe noch eine 810T GA2, da könnte ich am Montag mal versuchen, deine Daten rein zu laden.
Eine s5d-Datei hast du wohl nicht?
Hast du denn mit Step5 Zugriff auf die S5?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## gravieren (31 Oktober 2010)

Hi



> Deine PCP-Datei sieht auf den ersten Blick ganz vernünftig aus.
> Ich habe noch eine 810T GA2, da könnte ich am Montag mal versuchen, deine Daten rein zu laden.



Super, danke



> Eine s5d-Datei hast du wohl nicht?


Nein, nicht vorhanden.



> Hast du denn mit Step5 Zugriff auf die S5?


Das ist das Maschinchen eines flüchtig "bekannten".

Ich war noch nicht vor "Ort".


Nach meinen Informationen war die Batterie leer.


Danke für die Infos.

Gruß Kar


----------



## HaDi (1 November 2010)

Hallo Karl !
Die PCP-Daten lassen sich bei mir ohne Murren reinladen und das schon bei gelöschter Steuerung mit Standard-Maschinendaten.
Einzig die TEA1 gehen nicht rein, aber das hat sicher damit zu tun, dass ich nur eine GA2 habe.
Mit meinen TEA1 und deinen TEA2, PCP und PCA läuft das Ding anschließend hoch und die PLC ist im Run.
Die s5d habe ich als Abzug angehängt.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## gravieren (1 November 2010)

Hi HaDi


Dann scheint das Problem beim einlesen/Handling zu sein.
(Baudrate . . .    vorausgesetzt die Hardware ist O.K.)


Ist halt immer etwas "blöde" wenn man nicht vor Ort ist.


Danke Karl


----------



## frank11 (3 November 2010)

Hallo, ich wollte Ihnen für Ihre Hilfe danken Hadi. Ich habe das Problem durch die Art und Weise habe ich gelernt, wie man diese Dateien ohne Step5 grüßen lesen gelöst loben


----------

